# URGENT - Blood in urine



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello everyone! Long time no see...I don't know if you guys remember me, but I'm Minky & Annabelle's mommy. I'm totally freaking out because a couple of hours ago, I found drops of blood on the potty pad. Right now, I'm trying to determine if it was Minky or Annabelle, but it's happened twice now. One of them peed blood for sure. It's not a lot but it's drops of blood. I'm suspecting that it's Annabelle, the younger one (she's about a year and half old), but the weird thing is that she's acting just fine. She's eating, playing, drinking, and she doesn't appear to be in pain. Is it possible that she could be having her period? She was spayed about a year ago, but maybe something went wrong with the surgery? I know bloody urine could indicate other serious health issues, ie. bladder infection, stones, etc. but it's just that she seems to be acting normal. Should I just watch her very closely for the next 24 hours, or do you guys think this warrants an emergency vet visit? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance you guys!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm guessing bladder infection. Is she peeing more often than normal? Antibiotics will take care of it if that's the case. My cocker never acted any different than normal other than peeing more frequently when she had an infection. I don't know where you live, but if you have access to a vet tomorrow, I'd take a sample in. Someone gave me a tip on catching a urine sample if you use pads --- turn the pad upside down so she pees on the plastic side and you can dump it into a small container to take to the vet. Hope that helps 
Nice to see you back!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you so much for your response!! I was thinking that it could be a urinary tract infection as well, but I haven't really noticed Annabelle peeing more than usual. And right now there are three dogs in the house, so it's hard to keep track of who's peeing on the pad. I'll have to determine for sure as to which dog it is and then I'll get a sample of the urine as you mentioned and take it to the vet. Thank you for your helpful advice! 

It's nice to be back, but so much has changed in the few months I haven't been here. It took me about 10-15 minutes just trying to figure out how to post a new thread...lol.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

HI and welcome back!!! I think the exact same thing Tricia thinks. I'd wait and take a sample in. I'm not a big alarmist and the emer. vet bills are crazy. If she's eating, going potty and acting normal I'll bet it's urinary tract. I'll be checking this post now to see how she's doing. Is she straining at all when she goes? If it was a spay problem, I think it would have showed up sooner??? Maybe I'm wrong. Good luck and I'm sure she's fine.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

With a multidog household it would be more difficult to find the blood-pee'r... but as a preventative, you can give cranberry juice/tea/powder to all your pets for a few weeks to help clear up any urinary tract infections naturally. I'd STILL visit a vet, but we do this one week on two weeks off (Betty had some UTI troubles when we first got her) and it works without meds from the vet. Wonderful for people too!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

My late Honey had a urinary tract infection and the only way I realised was that I saw blood on the hair around her vulva when she rolled on her back. She'd seemed fine in herself.

Frank blood in urine often indicates a pretty bad infection, and need very prompt veterinary attention, so she should be seen today.
I wouldn't go to an emergency clinic during the night for a few spots of blood on a pad (as long as dog was in good form) but I would go at the earliest time following day.

I have only dealt with one rescue bitch that had problems with bleeding following a spay.
Apparently a tiny "stump" of uterus was left which caused problems....despite ovaries being removed. So while not impossible, it's unlikely this is an issue!

Hope she is okay, I'm sure she will be. keep us up to date.

x


----------

